

I Will Prototype Your API - IWPYA
https://api-prototype.christopherdbui.com/

======
Paulods
I don't understand the reasoning behind this.

The math section...

"The mobile team is completely blocked while the backend API team implements
the API spec given by the mobile team. Each week the mobile team is blocked
costs your company: 5 engineers * $100 * 40 hours a week = $20,000 a week."

So you are offering an API prototype for $5000 how does that solve the issue
for the mobile team? (also it doesn't stop me from losing $20,000 for the week
you are working?)

Also if you are company with $20,000 to throw in the trash for a week I'm
pretty sure you could hire a few more backend developers.

~~~
IWPYA
The mobile team would integrate with the prototype API while the real one is
being implemented.

Also, companies can't just hire more developers. Developers aren't as elastic
and on demand as EC2.

That's the issue I ran into on projects I've worked on. It's when you have a
team that's split horizontally on a product and one is blocking the other from
making any progress.

------
IWPYA
Hi, OP here, if you have any questions that aren't answered please let me
know.

This came out of a problem I've encountered over an over again where a team is
blocked from progressing due to lack of an API being complete.

